# August 2021 Purchases..!



## balen.girl

Today is 1st of August..
Let’s share your beautiful purchases here.  

Ps: I am going to Chanel today, I hope I can contribute something.


----------



## gummsum

I will start off  introducing my new to me tweed medium flap from Fashionphile. I never thought that I would be drawn to a tweed bag but she’s a beauty. All white Leather interior is a plus.


----------



## apple255

Technically a July purchase but only received today


----------



## balen.girl

My new classic flap..


----------



## XCCX

balen.girl said:


> My new classic flap..
> View attachment 5152803
> 
> View attachment 5152804


What an amazing contribution!!!


----------



## balen.girl

XCCX said:


> What an amazing contribution!!!


Was browsing for 21B but nothing I really like. So back to classic..


----------



## amna72

I was surprised how difficult to get this one was!


----------



## geenebeene

Paid for last week of July but picking up today. I could've gotten one with quilted pattern b4 the price increase but my obsession with small boy in black chevron made me pay the increased price. ❤


----------



## thundercloud

geenebeene said:


> Paid for last week of July but picking up today. I could've gotten one with quilted pattern b4 the price increase but my obsession with small boy in black chevron made me pay the increased price. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153035


Love the chevron boy!   Congrats!


----------



## geenebeene

thundercloud said:


> Love the chevron boy!   Congrats!


Thank you very much! I've always had a soft spot for chevron boy. ❤


----------



## Newbie2016

My so black…


----------



## XCCX

geenebeene said:


> Paid for last week of July but picking up today. I could've gotten one with quilted pattern b4 the price increase but my obsession with small boy in black chevron made me pay the increased price. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153035


So beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## geenebeene

XCCX said:


> So beautiful! Congratulations!!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## glendaPLEASE

My new jumbo beauty! She’s the 21b dark grey!


----------



## OrchidLVE

My first deauville.


----------



## silliex

Hi there! My best friend and I paid a visit to the boutique today. While we didn't get to pick up the white classic with gold hardware that we both wanted, we didn't leave empty handed! I picked up this gorgeous brooch I've been coveting for years, and she picked up a burgandy caviar with gold hardware card holder. Hoping I can report back later if I ever find the white classic!

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## storey

glendaPLEASE said:


> My new jumbo beauty! She’s the 21b dark grey!


That is the prettiest shade of gray I've ever seen! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## amandacasey

My new large caviar 21b green flap bag (exchanged from the smaller version received in July with matching classic card holder in lamb) and new to me 19A lamb chevron cobalt blue zip


----------



## tjkcrs

A huge, HUGE thank you to @nat74 (a literal angel) for going above and beyond to help me find this amazing pearl crush mini rectangle in black! I've been looking for one since last year but decided I wanted it a little too late back then, heh. So I made up my mind to definitely get one this time around! 

I seriously love how squishy it is, but I will say I did underestimate how heavy the actual pearl is, hahaha but no matter - I quickly got used to the weight and started enjoying the versatility of the adjustable strap! Such a game changer.  If you're bored with minis, I'd say this is the next bag you should go for. 




That all gold interior!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Newbie2016 said:


> My so black…
> View attachment 5153078


such a beauty!  Congrats.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

OrchidLVE said:


> My first deauville.


I am eyeing for the exact same Deauville!  Beautiful


----------



## jooon

amna72 said:


> I was surprised how difficult to get this one was!


Congrats on getting this! It's super duper cute! I can see why everyone would want one! I hope I manage to find one too!



geenebeene said:


> Paid for last week of July but picking up today. I could've gotten one with quilted pattern b4 the price increase but my obsession with small boy in black chevron made me pay the increased price. ❤



Just STUNNING. Really. The black caviar with the gold hw (is it aged gold hw?)... what a beautiful combo! The small boy is so versatile and it'll match everything!



tjkcrs said:


> A huge, HUGE thank you to @nat74 (a literal angel) for going above and beyond to help me find this amazing pearl crush mini rectangle in black! I've been looking for one since last year but decided I wanted it a little too late back then, heh. So I made up my mind to definitely get one this time around!
> 
> I seriously love how squishy it is, but I will say I did underestimate how heavy the actual pearl is, hahaha but no matter - I quickly got used to the weight and started enjoying the versatility of the adjustable strap! Such a game changer.  If you're bored with minis, I'd say this is the next bag you should go for.
> 
> That all gold interior!



OMG. That leather looks so BUTTERY. It's just calling out to be touched and stroked! Thanks for sharing about the weight of the pearl. It doesn't look heavy at all... but then again, it's a small price to pay for an adjustable strap. I think I need a pearl crush in my life now...


----------



## OrchidLVE

Work_For_Purse said:


> I am eyeing for the exact same Deauville!  Beautiful




GET IT! I love it , the material is a bit on the “rougher”, more textured side but I think it absolutely stunning IRL. 

If you get post pics


----------



## amna72

jooon said:


> Congrats on getting this! It's super duper cute! I can see why everyone would want one! I hope I manage to find one too!
> 
> 
> 
> Just STUNNING. Really. The black caviar with the gold hw (is it aged gold hw?)... what a beautiful combo! The small boy is so versatile and it'll match everything!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. That leather looks so BUTTERY. It's just calling out to be touched and stroked! Thanks for sharing about the weight of the pearl. It doesn't look heavy at all... but then again, it's a small price to pay for an adjustable strap. I think I need a pearl crush in my life now...



Thanks, I hope you will get it, because it is very cute little bag


----------



## jooon

amna72 said:


> Thanks, I hope you will get it, because it is very cute little bag


If I get offered one, I will defo get it! But it's like trying to spot an endangered animal in the wild... but if I do, I'm capturing the bugger!   Hope to be able to post in this thread!!!!!!


----------



## geenebeene

jooon said:


> Congrats on getting this! It's super duper cute! I can see why everyone would want one! I hope I manage to find one too!
> 
> 
> 
> Just STUNNING. Really. The black caviar with the gold hw (is it aged gold hw?)... what a beautiful combo! The small boy is so versatile and it'll match everything!





jooon said:


> Congrats on getting this! It's super duper cute! I can see why everyone would want one! I hope I manage to find one too!
> 
> 
> 
> Just STUNNING. Really. The black caviar with the gold hw (is it aged gold hw?)... what a beautiful combo! The small boy is so versatile and it'll match everything!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. That leather looks so BUTTERY. It's just calling out to be touched and stroked! Thanks for sharing about the weight of the pearl. It doesn't look heavy at all... but then again, it's a small price to pay for an adjustable strap. I think I need a pearl crush in my life now...


Thank you! I know Boy is loosing its popularity especially here in the US, but I'm still a huge fan of Boy, especially in this combo. And yes, the HW is aged gold which I love.  I absolutely agree with you that small boy is very versatile and matches well with everything. This will be my travel companion besides a travel tote.


----------



## chanelok

Hello, I am new to the forum and made my first Chanel purchase at the boutique on Sunday! It is a Maxi Classic Flap. It is being shipped home, but have a picture of it before they packaged it up. 

I wanted to confirm one item regarding the specific color of the hardware. I believe it is Light Gold, however on the Chanel website it doesn't list a Light Gold Hardware option. 

The Classic Flap Maxi listed on the Chanel site has the reference code of: A58601 Y01864. The one I purchased in store Sunday has a reference code of A58601 Y33352. I ask to confirm if it is a Light Gold or Champagne Gold hardware option. Or are both bags the same with difference Reference Codes. In store it looked like it was a lighter
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5154681

	

		
			
		

		
	
 gold hardware, but I am new and don't know for sure!

Excited for the bag, and Apologies in advance if this is the wrong page to post.


----------



## tjkcrs

jooon said:


> OMG. That leather looks so BUTTERY. It's just calling out to be touched and stroked! Thanks for sharing about the weight of the pearl. It doesn't look heavy at all... but then again, it's a small price to pay for an adjustable strap. I think I need a pearl crush in my life now...



It is seriously so soft and so buttery! The best part is that it's not at all structured in comparison to a regular mini, so you can really squish it and stuff the bag if you wanted to. It stretches naturally with the soft leather.  I didn't think the pearl would be that heavy either, haha, but the rest of the bag is so light that it all balances out. I would definitely recommend getting one!


----------



## kodama22

Prior to this the only other Chanel bag I’ve owned is a WOC. Been eyeing Chanel bags for awhile and so glad to add this one to my closet!

Chanel 19 small 21s dark beige


----------



## nongcan

Introducing my first Chanel necklace!!


----------



## cherriefairy

gummsum said:


> I will start off  introducing my new to me tweed medium flap from Fashionphile. I never thought that I would be drawn to a tweed bag but she’s a beauty. All white Leather interior is a plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152670
> View attachment 5152671


One of the loveliest tweed flaps I’ve ever seen, the colours are gorgeous!


----------



## maridsada




----------



## becks___

My first Chanel piece fresh from the boutique!


----------



## Mosman

balen.girl said:


> My new classic flap..
> View attachment 5152803
> 
> View attachment 5152804


This quilt look Buffy, is it current series (microchip)?


----------



## Work_For_Purse

OrchidLVE said:


> GET IT! I love it , the material is a bit on the “rougher”, more textured side but I think it absolutely stunning IRL.
> 
> If you get post pics



Absolutely!  I am finding a way to escape the ban island at this point...


----------



## balen.girl

Mosman said:


> This quilt look Buffy, is it current series (microchip)?


Yes with microchip..


----------



## cocoapearls

My contribution for this month: 21B so black lambskin jumbo!


----------



## Rxandbags

Purchased late July in Paris but using now in August!

Supply was slim and relatively empty vs pre-COVID. If you wanted pieces from previous  collections, then it was a goldmine! (Eg I saw a red statement flap, items from Egyptian and even graffiti collection). The evasive black trainers were also ubiquitous and so tempting to get, but I only had so much luggage space

21B burgundy XL cardholder
21B shoes (last minute they found my size!)
~20P mesh espadrilles - they probably had other styles and again, so tempting yet not enough space


----------



## Baglove4now

becks___ said:


> My first Chanel piece fresh from the boutique!


May I know the current price of this please?


----------



## GAN

21B collection was launched in my local boutique yesterday but I was held up by work, by the time I rushed over, the cf in dark grey has been sold out. 

Here are the beauties of cf color available that my SA showed me



Also, I ended up getting the accessories , here are my haul for August!


----------



## becks___

Baglove4now said:


> May I know the current price of this please?



Hi! I'm in Canada and this was $5425 CAD before tax.


----------



## ashin121

Finally found the perfect bandeau! Got it today! 21B scarf bandeau for my 21a dark beige medium cocohandle (purchased in june). Love the detail!
My husband said "so... it's a scarf for your purse? " haha.


----------



## Bridgidu

Received my pearl crush mini and winter accessories, I’m ready for cooler weather lol


----------



## Marmotte

Got myself this gorgeous scarf, so warm and fluffy

CHF 1020, Geneva store


----------



## umamanikam

My iridescent charcoal / noir mini fresh from boutique .


----------



## hawaii_babie

Picked these up at the sale


----------



## Miumiu23

umamanikam said:


> My iridescent charcoal / noir mini fresh from boutique .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156377



So cute, may I ask what the style is called?


----------



## umamanikam

It’s just called mini flap .No is AS 1226


----------



## Skylover

My aug purchase!


----------



## vixen18

glendaPLEASE said:


> My new jumbo beauty! She’s the 21b dark grey!


She’s a beauty


----------



## amandacasey

Chanel boy flap and zip card holders in black caviar and gold hardware 

It took me a while to finally locate these pieces


----------



## starrysky7

Bridgidu said:


> Received my pearl crush mini and winter accessories, I’m ready for cooler weather lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156103
> View attachment 5156104



We’re beanie twins! I just picked it up today too, missed out on it last year so I’m glad they brought it back. I do have to say, that is one warm and thick hat, winter won’t stand a chance!


----------



## Bridgidu

starrysky7 said:


> We’re beanie twins! I just picked it up today too, missed out on it last year so I’m glad they brought it back. I do have to say, that is one warm and thick hat, winter won’t stand a chance!
> View attachment 5156784


Congrats! I wanted the one with the CC logo from last year lol, but since it didn’t come back this year, I went with this instead. This is definitely a very warm and lovely hat


----------



## starrysky7

Bridgidu said:


> Congrats! I wanted the one with the CC logo from last year lol, but since it didn’t come back this year, I went with this instead. This is definitely a very warm and lovely hat



Yes, the one with the CC was so pretty as well! Ours is somewhat unique though with the big letters.


----------



## Bridgidu

Accessories received so far


----------



## simone72

gummsum said:


> I will start off  introducing my new to me tweed medium flap from Fashionphile. I never thought that I would be drawn to a tweed bag but she’s a beauty. All white Leather interior is a plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152670
> View attachment 5152671


Love this is there a style number ?


----------



## TeeCee77

Got the cutest sweater. Cannot wait for fall!


----------



## gummsum

simone72 said:


> Love this is there a style number ?


Thank you. From the 2019 Cruise collection : 
Chanel M/L Tweed Classic Bag
_Style code: A01112_


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I got a pair of beautiful earrings and a wool hat.


----------



## ashin121

Rxandbags said:


> Purchased late July in Paris but using now in August!
> 
> Supply was slim and relatively empty vs pre-COVID. If you wanted pieces from previous  collections, then it was a goldmine! (Eg I saw a red statement flap, items from Egyptian and even graffiti collection). The evasive black trainers were also ubiquitous and so tempting to get, but I only had so much luggage space
> 
> 21B burgundy XL cardholder
> 21B shoes (last minute they found my size!)
> ~20P mesh espadrilles - they probably had other styles and again, so tempting yet not enough space
> 
> View attachment 5155675


I love your 21b shoes! So gorgeous


----------



## mcpro




----------



## lemonadee

nongcan said:


> Introducing my first Chanel necklace!!
> 
> View attachment 5155080


quick question, is this priced at $475 before tax? thanks!


----------



## electricbluerita

I told myself that I would not spend more than $1500 on a bag this year, but I broke that promise (queue: mixed feelings lol).  This is my first Chanel bag at 25 -- what a dream come true -- got it pre-owned in brand new condition. I love the look of the 19 but prefer the straps of the Classic Flaps. When this red soft caviar beauty came up on my feed at $2,250, I figured I may never get such a deal again (and it would be hard to find the same bag again), especially with the constant price increases and resellers taking advantage of that (I would too). With this in consideration, I suddenly became ready to purchase!!  Thank you for letting me share.  The last photo is a modelling shot the shop took for me, she is more petite than me so the bag looks smaller on me, but yes, it's definitely a pretty big pop of red lol.


----------



## MissyHimeko

Back again with 21B purchase. Was hesitant about a trendy CC but since it was offered to me, I jumped at it eventually. Took the longest time to decide between black and grey but went with black in the end. I have more than 10 black bags already but I always feel that black is a colour that can never go wrong… 10 years down the road, black will still be black whereas other colours I might lose interest in eventually. I only buy special colours if I already have the bag in black 
I saw these wedges online and was in love but eventually decided not to buy it so I didn’t ask. By fate, I saw it in the boutique when I went to see this trendy CC so I casually asked to try in my size cos I know they might not have it (Singapore only brings in one pair per size per shoe) and they did! Tried it on and oh my lord I was in love. It is one of the most comfortable luxury boutique shoes I have ever tried! It’s so soft and bouncy inside, it’s like walking on clouds. I decided right away to get it  also got a bandeau because I can’t let my top handle be cold and lonely  I need to migrate to ban island permanently and delete all social media so I don’t keep doing this to myself, gosh!


----------



## gagabag

The wait is finally over for this backpack!


----------



## Skylover

My loot.. waiting for more goodies


----------



## _kiki119_

Regret i let my chevron coco handle go last fall… i finally add it back to my collection but in small 21a dark brown


----------



## Twinrn1

chanelok said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum and made my first Chanel purchase at the boutique on Sunday! It is a Maxi Classic Flap. It is being shipped home, but have a picture of it before they packaged it up.
> 
> I wanted to confirm one item regarding the specific color of the hardware. I believe it is Light Gold, however on the Chanel website it doesn't list a Light Gold Hardware option.
> 
> The Classic Flap Maxi listed on the Chanel site has the reference code of: A58601 Y01864. The one I purchased in store Sunday has a reference code of A58601 Y33352. I ask to confirm if it is a Light Gold or Champagne Gold hardware option. Or are both bags the same with difference Reference Codes. In store it looked like it was a lighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold hardware, but I am new and don't know for sure!
> 
> Excited for the bag, and Apologies in advance if this is the wrong page to post.
> 
> View attachment 5154682


I ordered the Maxi black caviar leather with gold hardware it took a month to come in. Received a call from my SA that my purse had arrive. Hurried to Chanel boutique and every bit of happiness faded away. My SA gave me the bag to review and the hardware was a white gold tone which looks more silver than gold. Told my SA that I was unhappy because I am a gold hardware fan and she reordered me the gold tone hardware which I having been waiting for two months. If you truly love the gold hardware let your SA know instead of having regrets.


----------



## _kiki119_

Twinrn1 said:


> I ordered the Maxi black caviar leather with gold hardware it took a month to come in. Received a call from my SA that my purse had arrive. Hurried to Chanel boutique and every bit of happiness faded away. My SA gave me the bag to review and the hardware was a white gold tone which looks more silver than gold. Told my SA that I was unhappy because I am a gold hardware fan and she reordered me the gold tone hardware which I having been waiting for two months. If you truly love the gold hardware let your SA know instead of having regrets.


sorry that you were disappointed  seems like your SA order the champagne gold vs. the traditional gold.  Has SA reordered for you? is it even offered this season?


----------



## nongcan

lemonadee said:


> quick question, is this priced at $475 before tax? thanks!



It was $525 before tax.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

_kiki119_ said:


> Regret i let my chevron coco handle go last fall… i finally add it back to my collection but in small 21a dark brown


I love the 21A dark brown!  Congrats on your CCH!  

This color wasn't on my radar until I started seeing the beautiful pics of the actual color on bags (versus the small color swatch) on this forum.  The color really is special IRL. I decided to have my SA track down a mini.  I can't get enough of it.


----------



## _kiki119_

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I love the 21A dark brown!  Congrats on your CCH!
> 
> This color wasn't on my radar until I started seeing the beautiful pics of the actual color on bags (versus the small color swatch) on this forum.  The color really is special IRL. I decided to have my SA track down a mini.  I can't get enough of it.


Thank you!!! 
i am usually not a brown person but this brown has so much depth!

 I panic purchased a Med flap in this color before, but the med just doesn’t look good on me! But i am so glad my SA came thru with his one!

sending luck and goodvibes so u get ur mini soon!!


----------



## Twinrn1

_kiki119_ said:


> sorry that you were disappointed  seems like your SA order the champagne gold vs. the traditional gold.  Has SA reordered for you? is it even offered this season?


Yes my SA reordered the traditional gold hardware in June and I am still waiting. Now the waiting game,  heard from an associate that mostly silver hardware or the white gold are mostly in stock and may wait might be six months or more. Decided to wait because I paid the old price before the increase July 1


----------



## Sylly

Not a bag or other big purchase, but I love it when I find these silk bandeaus since they are so hard to find. This one is from 21A and is in Navy with a cream print.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

A couple of small pretty things to enjoy every day!


----------



## ashin121

Sylly said:


> Not a bag or other big purchase, but I love it when I find these silk bandeaus since they are so hard to find. This one is from 21A and is in Navy with a cream print.
> 
> View attachment 5157777


This one is so pretty! Congrats!  I finally found one too and posted a few post before. They are so hard to find good ones because they get snatched up so quickly.


----------



## catchingfireflies

My $100 estate sale find.....beat up but I couldn't walk away without it. Has a slight smoke smell..does anyone have any tips to remove it? I'm trying dryer sheets right now.


----------



## topglamchic

Sylly said:


> Not a bag or other big purchase, but I love it when I find these silk bandeaus since they are so hard to find. This one is from 21A and is in Navy with a cream print.
> 
> View attachment 5157777


Really lovely. It’s super difficult to find a Chanel bandeau!


----------



## kadya

I took a trip to Chicago for a long weekend and decided to stop by Chanel, as I’ve been on the hunt for the flap card holder in black caviar but couldn’t locate one locally. Didn’t find that, but found the zip coin purse in black caviar instead (which I also couldn’t find locally). The back pocket is my favorite part - I couldn’t pull the trigger on this before, but now with the back pocket it’s a no-brainer for me.


----------



## Jaxholt15

amandacasey said:


> My new large caviar 21b green flap bag (exchanged from the smaller version received in July with matching classic card holder in lamb) and new to me 19A lamb chevron cobalt blue zip
> 
> View attachment 5154357
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154358
> View attachment 5154360


Love the color!


----------



## MamaGG

My 21b purchases, a trio of gray  Now I must go on a shopping ban


----------



## chicnfab

21b business affinity in rose (dark pink)


----------



## monkyjib

MamaGG said:


> My 21b purchases, a trio of gray  Now I must go on a shopping ban
> 
> View attachment 5157980
> View attachment 5157981
> View attachment 5157982


What an amazing trio! I love grays, too. Enjoy


----------



## Logic

Been looking for a Chanel 19 wallet as the store always have black and no other colour. Lucky got the 21b light purple, it’s very light almost cream.


----------



## LilyLA

My (unplanned) August purchase  

Small black classic flap with rose gold hardware


----------



## vanillalatte13

Went a little crazy with the shoes from markdown! The selection this year was crazy good


----------



## Hattie310

My first Chanel mini - 21a beige arrived yesterday  I really love it but it’s slightly pinker than I imagined a beige to be.


----------



## ashin121

vanillalatte13 said:


> Went a little crazy with the shoes from markdown! The selection this year was crazy good


Can I ask the prices and tags of the bottom left and middle? I've been really wanting to get cc shoes lately. Those are soooo cute


----------



## NY-LON

Blue days ahead (sunglasses) and a small o case purchased yesterday from Walton St.


----------



## ODonnell_91

Picked up the 21B grey card holder in store today to match with my grey mini


----------



## artshero

My August purchase
Classic flap card holders in black and blue with chain


----------



## elly_fong

I finally managed to get the mini which I missed a year ago. Not sure if it is me, think the lambskin is not as luxurious.
Anyway this is like a dream come true for me  



Can't help myself to bring these cuties home with me too


----------



## balen.girl

vanillalatte13 said:


> Went a little crazy with the shoes from markdown! The selection this year was crazy good


Wow so lucky, all good.. congratulations


----------



## shoppaholic

balen.girl said:


> My new classic flap..
> View attachment 5152803
> 
> View attachment 5152804



So pretty


----------



## Kem45

vanillalatte13 said:


> Went a little crazy with the shoes from markdown! The selection this year was crazy good


Wow, great haul!  May I ask what country you are in?


----------



## shoppaholic

glendaPLEASE said:


> My new jumbo beauty! She’s the 21b dark grey!


Stunning


----------



## shoppaholic

kodama22 said:


> Prior to this the only other Chanel bag I’ve owned is a WOC. Been eyeing Chanel bags for awhile and so glad to add this one to my closet!
> 
> Chanel 19 small 21s dark beige
> View attachment 5155059


she's a beauty


----------



## balen.girl

shoppaholic said:


> So pretty


Thank you Shoppaholic..


----------



## Jtrautman89

Just got this beauty!!! Was only $1825! Technically a pouch on chain but fits my iPhone 12 Pro!


----------



## silliex

silliex said:


> Hi there! My best friend and I paid a visit to the boutique today. While we didn't get to pick up the white classic with gold hardware that we both wanted, we didn't leave empty handed! I picked up this gorgeous brooch I've been coveting for years, and she picked up a burgandy caviar with gold hardware card holder. Hoping I can report back later if I ever find the white classic!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5153360




UPDATE

Thanks so much to @nat74 for helping me connect with an SA with a white classic in medium for me. This beauty traveled cross country and arrived on Thursday, which was critical as I was leaving Saturday for a three week long stay out of state. I managed to wait until Friday afternoon, my day off, to do an unboxing in the sunlight after watching Chanel’s 7 Days Out episode.





On Saturday, nearly a week after our visit to a boutique, my best friend got a message from the original SA that helped us in person that she received a white classic; Now we are bag twinsies!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

apple255 said:


> Technically a July purchase but only received today


Congrats on this piece. I am looking everywhere for this, do you mind sharing your SA info? Thanks


----------



## wheihk

elly_fong said:


> I finally managed to get the mini which I missed a year ago. Not sure if it is me, think the lambskin is not as luxurious.
> Anyway this is like a dream come true for me
> View attachment 5159551
> 
> 
> Can't help myself to bring these cuties home with me too
> View attachment 5159552


i think the leather for the pearl crush is slightly different from the usual mini. looks like the leather on your bag is more hard wearing!


----------



## elly_fong

wheihk said:


> i think the leather for the pearl crush is slightly different from the usual mini. looks like the leather on your bag is more hard wearing!


Glad to know that and thank you for your kind words


----------



## XCCX

silliex said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Thanks so much to @nat74 for helping me connect with an SA with a white classic in medium for me. This beauty traveled cross country and arrived on Thursday, which was critical as I was leaving Saturday for a three week long stay out of state. I managed to wait until Friday afternoon, my day off, to do an unboxing in the sunlight after watching Chanel’s 7 Days Out episode.
> 
> View attachment 5159648
> View attachment 5159649
> 
> 
> On Saturday, nearly a week after our visit to a boutique, my best friend got a message from the original SA that helped us in person that she received a white classic; Now we are bag twinsies!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


So beautiful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## bonita9233

Do u mind posting tag/color code?  TIA! 





kodama22 said:


> Prior to this the only other Chanel bag I’ve owned is a WOC. Been eyeing Chanel bags for awhile and so glad to add this one to my closet!
> 
> Chanel 19 small 21s dark beige
> View attachment 5155059


----------



## needmorebags7

OrchidLVE said:


> My first deauville.


I’ve been wanting a deauville for a while now but am concerned about the durability, what are your thoughts now that you have one??


----------



## OrchidLVE

I haven’t used it yet but I think the style will suit my lifestyle. I like that this one is black and seems to be a bit more structured because the material is not as soft as most deauville materials are softer. I think this will stand the test of time , I was concerned that the fabric might “pill” since it has a wool texture but that didn’t stop me from getting it. I also liked that the color way is a bit more flexible for a year round use if needed unlike some other ones are very summery looking. 

The bag has a “rougher” texture because of the wool mix it’s made of but nevertheless she is much more beautiful in person. Hope this helps!


----------



## KimneedsChanel

Just got my new mini classic flap today.  Grey metallic (gunmetal?) lambskin


----------



## bvbirdygirl

Another white classic in champagne gold (the small- love the small!)


----------



## Grande Latte

catchingfireflies said:


> My $100 estate sale find.....beat up but I couldn't walk away without it. Has a slight smoke smell..does anyone have any tips to remove it? I'm trying dryer sheets right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157878


What a great deal. You may have to google a bit to find out how. But I've read that putting teabags inside and airing it out does wonders.


----------



## lnguyen0827

catchingfireflies said:


> My $100 estate sale find.....beat up but I couldn't walk away without it. Has a slight smoke smell..does anyone have any tips to remove it? I'm trying dryer sheets right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157878


omg what a steal!!! I would love to come across a deal like this!! Congrats!!



Jtrautman89 said:


> Just got this beauty!!! Was only $1825! Technically a pouch on chain but fits my iPhone 12 Pro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159642


where did you find this? I’ve been looking for so long!


----------



## Jtrautman89

lnguyen0827 said:


> omg what a steal!!! I would love to come across a deal like this!! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> where did you find this? I’ve been looking for so long!


I got on a waitlist with a SA at the chicsgo boutique! They only added me on wait lists in store though…not sure why. I asked many boutiques and Chicago was the only one that took my credit card info and had me on a waitlist. Had to wait like 2 months for this. Where are you located!?


----------



## Croker

catchingfireflies said:


> My $100 estate sale find.....beat up but I couldn't walk away without it. Has a slight smoke smell..does anyone have any tips to remove it? I'm trying dryer sheets right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157878


Fabulous!!! I'd bring her out and about and hopefully smell will dissipate after a week or two. Friend of mine often puts a bag of mini scented candles in bag(those little ones you get in yankee candle etc(clean cotton) and swears by it.


----------



## apple255

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Congrats on this piece. I am looking everywhere for this, do you mind sharing your SA info? Thanks


Hi! I bought it from a personal shopper and she got it from Canada.


----------



## lnguyen0827

Jtrautman89 said:


> I got on a waitlist with a SA at the chicsgo boutique! They only added me on wait lists in store though…not sure why. I asked many boutiques and Chicago was the only one that took my credit card info and had me on a waitlist. Had to wait like 2 months for this. Where are you located!?


Lucky! I’m in CA and have no luck finding this.


----------



## catchingfireflies

lnguyen0827 said:


> omg what a steal!!! I would love to come across a deal like this!! Congrats!!





Croker said:


> Fabulous!!! I'd bring her out and about and hopefully smell will dissipate after a week or two. Friend of mine often puts a bag of mini scented candles in bag(those little ones you get in yankee candle etc(clean cotton) and swears by it.



Thank you both! I will try your tips Croker. I actually gifted the bag to my Mom. I removed most of the smell with dryer sheets and baking soda. It's her first classic flap! She has always wanted a classic flap and since I already have a black caviar medium..I feel like it was meant to be!  She's wearing it today!

This is the third Chanel bag I have gifted her. She has a black caviar boy WOC, black mini flap bag, and now a black caviar medium flap. She would never spend the money on herself. I'm incredibly grateful I can gift her Chanel, it brings her so much joy.


----------



## Coach Superfan

I scored these beauties below 


...BUT fear I may have an issue with them. I also just posted this and need feedback and advice:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/quality-issue-on-these-earrings.1044992/


----------



## Jaimecoco

ashin121 said:


> Finally found the perfect bandeau! Got it today! 21B scarf bandeau for my 21a dark beige medium cocohandle (purchased in june). Love the detail!
> My husband said "so... it's a scarf for your purse? " haha.
> 
> View attachment 5155968
> View attachment 5155969


I love this twilly! Still on the hunt for it!


----------



## Gabel

Received this square mini cutie in the mail today. Hard to see on the pictures but it’s navy blue. I bought it from mybagnana on IG. She doesn’t have many followers yet, but was incredibly easy to communicate with. We also used Zeko as the middle man. Very smooth process, incredible bag, would buy again from her.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

apple255 said:


> Hi! I bought it from a personal shopper and she got it from Canada.


That’s what I’m looking into now. Thanks for getting back to me. Why are these so hard to find?!


----------



## caitli88

Finally get to post a purchase!! Thanks to a lovely person on here I got my unicorn bag! I’ve wanted a reissue for 10 years and I finally got my dream so black mini reissue! Whenever I’ve looked before I couldn’t find it so I can’t believe my luck!  I’m literally moving tomorrow and sat down to check the forum and take a break. I’m so glad I did!


----------



## Sylly

Jaimecoco said:


> I love this twilly! Still on the hunt for it!


I just saw one on Fashionphile. Over retail, of course, but available.


----------



## Jaimecoco

Sylly said:


> I just saw one on Fashionphile. Over retail, of course, but available.


Thank you! But I think I’ll wait for an update from my SA for the time being since 21B collection has just launched recently at where I’m at. Fingers crossed


----------



## shyviolet

It’s been a loooong while  since I bought a Chanel piece… so I decided to post it here.
Went to the store to look for a pair of earrings,
just bought this navy card holder instead
(AP0213Y33352ND355)
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## puzzlebook

My first classic flap ever!!! Black lambskin with rghw… the hardware is even more beautiful in person (and not as pink as the stock photos!). Super happy to finally get my hands on a flap.


----------



## sherrysi

My first mini has arrived! So happy! Absolutely love this shade of grey, it goes really well with the silver-tone hardware. The drop length of the chain is shorter than I thought. It sits well when crossbody (I'm 166cm).

Can't wait for the lockdown to be over and I can bring this baby out!

*21B Light Grey Mini Rectangle, Lambskin + Silver HW



*


----------



## Bridgidu

Adding another 21B grey to my collection, love the two tone lock ❤️


----------



## apple255

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> That’s what I’m looking into now. Thanks for getting back to me. Why are these so hard to find?!


My local store doesn’t have it either. I saw someone selling and I jumped on it. Later did I know it came from Vancouver.Good luck finding!


----------



## lilone

Just received this beautiful Chanel 19 small bag in light purple.  It is hard to capture the color accurately but it is so stunning in person!  The leather is buttery soft lambskin, but seems pretty durable!  In love…


----------



## lsquare

Bridgidu said:


> Adding another 21B grey to my collection, love the two tone lock ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161076


Love this. Do you mind sharing a mod shot or two?


----------



## lovelyhongbao

The pretty caviar calf skin WOC with coco and cc on the chain.


----------



## hjspell

Everything is from 21B except Coco handle. (I believe its from 21A)
❤


----------



## thundercloud

Big thank you to @hlzpenguin for introducing me to her kind SA who helped me with this beauty! My new 21B "dark grey" lambskin 19. Love the color so much!


----------



## geenebeene

thundercloud said:


> Big thank you to @hlzpenguin for introducing me to her kind SA who helped me with this beauty! My new 21B "dark grey" lambskin 19. Love the color so much!
> View attachment 5161816


I love this 19! ❤ I always thought that this dark grey looked the prettiest with 19 lambskin when it launched.  Congratulations! ❤❤❤


----------



## thundercloud

geenebeene said:


> I love this 19! ❤ I always thought that this dark grey looked the prettiest with 19 lambskin when it launched.  Congratulations! ❤❤❤


Thank you so much! It's such a pretty color! IMO it's not as dark as others were mentioning. I love it!


----------



## LJECC

The two final additions to my classic collection. I swore no more after the last increase as it was so crazy. Then my favorite gold, rose gold happened. Then the dark grey caviar happened. Love them both so much and happy to have them be my last two classic flaps. Thank you for letting me share here! 
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Sylly

LJECC said:


> The two final additions to my classic collection. I swore no more after the last increase as it was so crazy. Then my favorite gold, rose gold happened. Then the dark grey caviar happened. Love them both so much and happy to have them be my last two classic flaps. Thank you for letting me share here!
> Hope everyone is well!


Two breathtaking TREASURES!


----------



## hlzpenguin

Wasn’t looking for this at all. But fell in love when my SA sent me the picture. Think the price is reasonable since it can hold my phone, cards, cash and receipts.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## electricbluerita

hlzpenguin said:


> Wasn’t looking for this at all. But fell in love when my SA sent me the picture. Think the price is reasonable since it can hold my phone, cards, cash and receipts..



Beautiful, and love the practicality! Good buy.


----------



## MissyHimeko

I’m really slapping myself in my mouth. So much for hiding out at ban island. The moment my SA called me about this I jumped on it right away  the leather feels very different from CF Mini rectangle but I really love the adjustable pearl crush! Honestly considering to let go of the CF mini and change it to a pearl crush instead but the leather on CF mini is just so luxurious I can’t decide! Downside is I’m really petite so  CF Mini really wayyyyy too long for me.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Super excited about this beauty purchased Sunday! I said no more black Chanel bags but I could not resist this combo with the matte gold chain.


----------



## Manchoo78

Haven’t been here for awhile but I’m back with an August purchase! It’s actually my first Chanel purchase since 2016! Here’s my black lambskin mini with shw riding shotgun yesterday!


----------



## puzzlebook

apple255 said:


> My local store doesn’t have it either. I saw someone selling and I jumped on it. Later did I know it came from Vancouver.Good luck finding!



I saw this in the Soho store ~July! Hope that's helpful


----------



## XCCX

bvbirdygirl said:


> Another white classic in champagne gold (the small- love the small!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160201


This is stunning! Which season is it?


----------



## MTLx

My first Chanel jewellery purchases! Sorry for the awkward hand gestures.


----------



## Athingofbeauty

A long awaited Trendy has finally been added to my collection. I'm off to scotchgard her....the colour transfer fear is real!


----------



## LouisLove2018

hlzpenguin said:


> Wasn’t looking for this at all. But fell in love when my SA sent me the picture. Think the price is reasonable since it can hold my phone, cards, cash and receipts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Could I have the reference/product  number for this? Loveeee it!


----------



## bvbirdygirl

XCCX said:


> This is stunning! Which season is it?



it’s the upcoming season? I think? FW 21/22.  I was looking for a small white bag and he said we have very few coming for fall except for this white caviar leather with champagne. And it happened to be perfect!


----------



## silliex

Athingofbeauty said:


> A long awaited Trendy has finally been added to my collection. I'm off to scotchgard her....the colour transfer fear is real!


She’s gorgeous! Congrats - what is this scotchgard magic you speak of?? Please share!


----------



## Eforteza0513

ashin121 said:


> Finally found the perfect bandeau! Got it today! 21B scarf bandeau for my 21a dark beige medium cocohandle (purchased in june). Love the detail!
> My husband said "so... it's a scarf for your purse? " haha.
> 
> View attachment 5155968
> View attachment 5155969


OMG so pretty!!! Congrats!


----------



## Eforteza0513

hlzpenguin said:


> Wasn’t looking for this at all. But fell in love when my SA sent me the picture. Think the price is reasonable since it can hold my phone, cards, cash and receipts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LOVE LOVE LOVE! I have one in the black camellia design and it is one of my favorite purchases! Congrats!


----------



## hlzpenguin

LouisLove2018 said:


> Could I have the reference/product  number for this? Loveeee it!


AP1652Y33352C3906


----------



## hellothisista

My very first bag of my life. I can’t stop staring at it


----------



## ashin121

Eforteza0513 said:


> OMG so pretty!!! Congrats!


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## ashin121

Jaimecoco said:


> I love this twilly! Still on the hunt for it!


Hope you find it!!! ❤



Sylly said:


> I just saw one on Fashionphile. Over retail, of course, but available.


Of course over retail. Sigh. At least it's not as bad as some of the other ones that are priced at $600!!!!!! Crazy. I think this one is way prettier than the others..im biased of course lol. I was able to get the black and white one that has chanel written on it and no other pictures ..that one is going for $600 on fashionphile. But I much prefer the one I got with all pictures of the chanel classic items.


----------



## ashin121

hellothisista said:


> My very first bag of my life. I can’t stop staring at it
> 
> View attachment 5163021


Congrats!!!!! What a great choice. It's one of my most used bags because it's easiest to wear and it matches with everything


----------



## Egel

silliex said:


> She’s gorgeous! Congrats - what is this scotchgard magic you speak of?? Please share!


It's a spray to protect your bags, or other leather products, against water, dirt or colour transfer.


----------



## Reags22

I’ve been waiting for something to grab my attention and I loved this! It looks a bit vintage to me? Edited to add apparently this is 18C. How is that even possible? Purchased from NM.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

hellothisista said:


> My very first bag of my life. I can’t stop staring at it
> 
> View attachment 5163021


Congrats! Wonderful choice!!


----------



## bfly

My 2 new additions for my slgs collections.
20C grey and 21B burgundy. I got the grey from a reseller and paid premium but it’s all worth it as the grey is perfect grey for me.


----------



## monkyjib

My August contribution


----------



## lilyff

I've been wanting a denim bag for a long time and love the floral print.


----------



## Skylover

This mini bag may not be everyone’s cup of tea but is definitely mine!
Tadah!!! Thks for letting me share


----------



## LVjf5

Pulled the trigger on this gold beauty. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Sylly

LVjf5 said:


> Pulled the trigger on this gold beauty. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164433


I have this in the rectangular mini and think it is the best gold ever released by Chanel. It is not too yellow, but just the perfect champagne gold. And when outside in the sun, it is INCREDIBLE! I love it so much, I have even contemplated getting another in a different size, such as mini WOC or square mini. If I do end up getting another, I would stash it away so when my first starts to wear out, I would have a back up, LOL. 
I have never felt that way about any other bag/color, but think this 21P gold is out of the world


----------



## Sylly

Skylover said:


> This mini bag may not be everyone’s cup of tea but is definitely mine!
> Tadah!!! Thks for letting me share


I saw a YouTube review of this one the other day, and I was drooling! It is so pretty! I love the blush pink leather strap and interior, which compliments the tweed so well. What a beauty!


----------



## LVjf5

Sylly said:


> I have this in the rectangular mini and think it is the best gold ever released by Chanel. It is not too yellow, but just the perfect champagne gold. And when outside in the sun, it is INCREDIBLE! I love it so much, I have even contemplated getting another in a different size, such as mini WOC or square mini. If I do end up getting another, I would stash it away so when my first starts to wear out, I would have a back up, LOL.
> I have never felt that way about any other bag/color, but think this 21P gold is out of the world


I love that idea! LOL. I almost got the mini woc but loved the look of the square mini better. I agree this gold is beautiful. I love gold, all my jewelry is yellow gold so it was an obvious choice for me. I had a medium flap in a bronze color but this one is far more beautiful.


----------



## MishaJanuary

Sylly said:


> I have this in the rectangular mini and think it is the best gold ever released by Chanel. It is not too yellow, but just the perfect champagne gold. And when outside in the sun, it is INCREDIBLE! I love it so much, I have even contemplated getting another in a different size, such as mini WOC or square mini. If I do end up getting another, I would stash it away so when my first starts to wear out, I would have a back up, LOL.
> I have never felt that way about any other bag/color, but think this 21P gold is out of the world


I have the mini woc and it is my favorite! ✨


----------



## Skylover

Sylly said:


> I saw a YouTube review of this one the other day, and I was drooling! It is so pretty! I love the blush pink leather strap and interior, which compliments the tweed so well. What a beauty!



it is gorgeous!


----------



## cupid2012

I had a crazy lucky shopping day … a(n almost pink) mini and combat boots I’ve been trying to get for a year!  

[The white 19 is for color reference for the ND359 “light purple” which is super hard to photograph.]

Thanks for letting me share, hope everyone else has lucky shopping days too!


----------



## CrazyCool01

I had to chase up with my boutique to get the 21S iridescent beige in calfskin and here it is !!!


----------



## Baikinman

From markdown last week.


----------



## simplynoy

Jtrautman89 said:


> Just got this beauty!!! Was only $1825! Technically a pouch on chain but fits my iPhone 12 Pro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159642



Just wondering, if you were able to find this in a boutique? I've been trying to find it for my sister (for retail or close to it) but it is nearly impossible, lol.


----------



## HJMcFly

hlzpenguin said:


> Wasn’t looking for this at all. But fell in love when my SA sent me the picture. Think the price is reasonable since it can hold my phone, cards, cash and receipts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Love this!!


----------



## nesia69

My new addition- 21b black mini with bhw


----------



## ddebartolo

Scored these gorgeous 21B earrings!!


----------



## YEANETT

Finally I was able to get two slim twillies to add to my collection. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Lady Butterfly

Unexpected purchase while vacay in Hawaii.And the price is too hard to resist.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Jtrautman89

simplynoy said:


> Just wondering, if you were able to find this in a boutique? I've been trying to find it for my sister (for retail or close to it) but it is nearly impossible, lol.


I got it in the Chicago boutique but I was put on a waitlist for it


----------



## Bridgidu

Completed my heart collection (thanks to @nat74 ), plus a few other items


----------



## truelvoe

Here are my August goodies


----------



## Gabel

Just received my first mini o case


----------



## sea0pal

21B green kinda vintage looking flap...slightly in two minds about this. Went into the boutique with another green seasonal flap bag in mind (pic 2) but they didnt have it in the small size that I wanted...so got this instead. Good thing about this bag is that it has fully leather lined interior (the other one isn't) + a few hundred $$ cheaper...but the light gold doesn't stand out as much against the green as the aged gold hardware, and its more 'lady-like' vs. the other one that looks more trendy/cool. Opinions anyone???


----------



## flyingfree27

sea0pal said:


> 21B green kinda vintage looking flap...slightly in two minds about this. Went into the boutique with another green seasonal flap bag in mind (pic 2) but they didnt have it in the small size that I wanted...so got this instead. Good thing about this bag is that it has fully leather lined interior (the other one isn't) + a few hundred $$ cheaper...but the light gold doesn't stand out as much against the green as the aged gold hardware, and its more 'lady-like' vs. the other one that looks more trendy. Opinions anyone???
> 
> View attachment 5168749
> View attachment 5168759


Definitely like the one you got much more! It’s a more timeless look and leather lining is huge plus for a seasonal piece! Keep it! You could also add a twilly to change things up a bit if you want


----------



## ashin121

sea0pal said:


> 21B green kinda vintage looking flap...slightly in two minds about this. Went into the boutique with another green seasonal flap bag in mind (pic 2) but they didnt have it in the small size that I wanted...so got this instead. Good thing about this bag is that it has fully leather lined interior (the other one isn't) + a few hundred $$ cheaper...but the light gold doesn't stand out as much against the green as the aged gold hardware, and its more 'lady-like' vs. the other one that looks more trendy. Opinions anyone???
> 
> View attachment 5168749
> View attachment 5168759


Love it!!!!!!!


----------



## XCCX

The queen of my collection!!!
I missed out back then but was super lucky to find it brand new from a very sweet person who offered it to me for a very great price (relatively that is )  
21C medium classic flap in rose clair!


----------



## marinaeff

XCCX said:


> The queen of my collection!!!
> I missed out back then but was super lucky to find it brand new from a very sweet person who offered it to me for a very great price (relatively that is )
> 21C medium classic flap in rose clair!
> 
> View attachment 5169538
> View attachment 5169539
> View attachment 5169540
> View attachment 5169541
> View attachment 5169542


Gorgeous!!


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

I wasn't planning to get this bag but when my SA showed it to me I was sold  It is absolutely stunning. Small classic flap in black lambskin with rose gold hardware


----------



## sweetpea_2009

mes.joies.quotidiennes said:


> I wasn't planning to get this bag but when my SA showed it to me I was sold  It is absolutely stunning. Small classic flap in black lambskin with rose gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 5169793


I also got this bag and it's a stunner! Congrats!!


----------



## Gabel

Couldn’t resist  - small 21b burgundy


----------



## apple255

Good shoes take you good places


----------



## XCCX

marinaeff said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## XCCX

Gabel said:


> Couldn’t resist  - small 21b burgundy


Congratulations!!!


----------



## by_nina

XCCX said:


> The queen of my collection!!!
> I missed out back then but was super lucky to find it brand new from a very sweet person who offered it to me for a very great price (relatively that is )
> 21C medium classic flap in rose clair!
> 
> View attachment 5169538
> View attachment 5169539
> View attachment 5169540
> View attachment 5169541
> View attachment 5169542


Wow so beautiful!


----------



## XCCX

by_nina said:


> Wow so beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## ManyMoons

Thanks to nat74 I was able to get this so black gem - a 21B so black mini rectangular!  The lambskin on this flap feels like classic flaps’ leather. I’m in love ❤❤❤
THANK YOU, Nat!






P.S. Please don’t mind my son’s “artwork“ in the background..


----------



## BB8

Received my earrings! So much prettier in-person   . (With flash and without.)


----------



## nesia69

ManyMoons said:


> Thanks to nat74 I was able to get this so black gem - a 21B so black mini rectangular!  The lambskin on this flap feels like classic flaps’ leather. I’m in love ❤❤❤
> THANK YOU, Nat!
> 
> View attachment 5170043
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170044
> 
> P.S. Please don’t mind my son’s “artwork“ in the background..


We are twinning on this bag. It is gorgeous   Congrats!


----------



## ManyMoons

nesia69 said:


> We are twinning on this bag. It is gorgeous   Congrats!


Thank you! It’s a gorgeous mini. Congrats on yours!


----------



## Marmotte

21B Cashmere cardigan-so classic!
 with a twist!


----------



## amna72

Gorgeous, did you need to size down in this one?


----------



## Marmotte

amna72 said:


> Gorgeous, did you need to size down in this one?


Took a 34, I’m petite 156 cm.
Had to send it for sleeves alterations, they were too long


----------



## amna72

I see, it suits you very well


----------



## beansbags

Marmotte said:


> 21B Cashmere cardigan-so classic!
> with a twist!



Love the cardi…and your closet. So organised!


----------



## _kiki119_

I had a hard time deciding which bag to get in 21b grey… and i landed with my old faithful mini flap


----------



## sea0pal

flyingfree27 said:


> Definitely like the one you got much more! It’s a more timeless look and leather lining is huge plus for a seasonal piece! Keep it! You could also add a twilly to change things up a bit if you want


thank you!! great idea


----------



## Gabel

Thank you !!


XCCX said:


> Congratulations!!!


----------



## Gabel

Greetings from ban island  - couldn’t resist and added Snow White as well.


----------



## flyingfree27

Gabel said:


> Greetings from ban island  - couldn’t resist and added Snow White as well.


Super gorgeous! I’m waiting to receive my light purple medium to take a 21B family photo with the snow white and black with rose gold hardware.. Seems like you prefer the small size? Pity I couldn’t get my hands on the burgundy medium without paying huge premiums!


----------



## Gabel

flyingfree27 said:


> Super gorgeous! I’m waiting to receive my light purple medium to take a 21B family photo with the snow white and black with rose gold hardware.. Seems like you prefer the small size? Pity I couldn’t get my hands on the burgundy medium without paying huge premiums!


Thank you  
Hmm not necessary - I also have a bunch of mediums. Just felt the burgundy in medium would have been „too heavy“ colorwise.
Im waiting now for the medium purple from 21K - fingers crossed.


----------



## jukilove

Haven't bought anything Chanel (except beauty) in ~7 years! How did everyone sleep on this interesting piece from 2020? I know I would regret not getting her, so different from the usual.


Also the camellia is now rubbery and I'm not into that.


----------



## plum t

Purchased on last Sat. 21B pearl crush woc. Simply love it!


----------



## Lookelou

jukilove said:


> Haven't bought anything Chanel (except beauty) in ~7 years! How did everyone sleep on this interesting piece from 2020? I know I would regret not getting her, so different from the usual.
> View attachment 5172170
> 
> Also the camellia is now rubbery and I'm not into that.


Beautiful!!!  I love Chanel seasonal pieces- more than classics!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Katostar

Technically got this on launch date last month but sharing the 21B clutch with chain and pearl crush. Been lusting this bag style since last summer and still can't believe I finally have one! Can fit so much


----------



## fatcat2523

My family is so blessed with our SA. My SIL got her hands on black 19 in small, my mom Business Affinity backpack and my long time waited grey 19 phone case.

(Side note didn’t expect this Hermes Herbag ado but the color is so nice and can’t say no)


----------



## GAN

Just scored this earlier today when I received a text from my SA.  Literally a purchase that is less than 10 min before I need to rush back to work. The actual color is actually slightly darker muted grey as the boutique lighting making it look very light. 
Thank you for letting me share. My first mini square and advanced bday gift for myself.


----------



## GAN

OrchidLVE said:


> My first deauville.



do you happen to have tag or code for this style/color? I been asking my SA for the arrival but till today she yet to receive it. Her store has very bright neon blue version which does not work for my wardrobe


----------



## sookwon12

New to Chanel and this is my second bag purchase! I was obsessed with the small vanity bag after I learned about it not too long ago and luckily I was able to find one right away! I haven't seen many pics of the small white vanity online so I was nervous ordering it. But I'm super happy it is here!! I saw videos online but I am still surprised by how much I can fit in this little bag!


----------



## monkyjib

GAN said:


> Just scored this earlier today when I received a text from my SA.  Literally a purchase that is less than 10 min before I need to rush back to work. The actual color is actually slightly darker muted grey as the boutique lighting making it look very light.
> Thank you for letting me share. My first mini square and advanced bday gift for myself.
> View attachment 5173461


Happy Birthday in advance! What a lovely b’day treat ❤️


----------



## cloee

mes.joies.quotidiennes said:


> I wasn't planning to get this bag but when my SA showed it to me I was sold  It is absolutely stunning. Small classic flap in black lambskin with rose gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 5169793


Gorgeous. Congrats. Where did you get this. I’ve still been trying to find one of these or the black hardware. thanks


----------



## famouslyme

sookwon12 said:


> New to Chanel and this is my second bag purchase! I was obsessed with the small vanity bag after I learned about it not too long ago and luckily I was able to find one right away! I haven't seen many pics of the small white vanity online so I was nervous ordering it. But I'm super happy it is here!! I saw videos online but I am still surprised by how much I can fit in this little bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173811


Congrats! She's a beauty!


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

cloee said:


> Gorgeous. Congrats. Where did you get this. I’ve still been trying to find one of these or the black hardware. thanks



Thank you ! I'm in Europe. Didn't think it was still available from the boutique but I guess they had a late shipment


----------



## cloee

mes.joies.quotidiennes said:


> Thank you ! I'm in Europe. Didn't think it was still available from the boutique but I guess they had a late shipment


Thank you. We only got a handful in Canada and I wasn’t lucky to get any. Enjoy your bag. It’s stunning.


----------



## GAN

cloee said:


> Gorgeous. Congrats. Where did you get this. I’ve still been trying to find one of these or the black hardware. thanks



Thank you   from Singapore boutique


----------



## mariatd

Dark grey Maxi from 21B.  Could not resist.  I only unpacked to inspect, but then it went back into the box as it is for my birthday 
Also included comparison pictures with my single flap maxi from the 90s.


----------



## am1ly

I got my Vintage mini first and decided to grab the 2.55 extra mini belt bag which is also in my wishlist for a long time. I’m not sure if this is part of a classic line or seasonal. Maybe someone here can help me clarify this though.

PS. BTW funny thing happened while I was trying the 2.55 bag. Some clients wanted to get my Vintage mini as they thought this is the bag on sale in the boutique


----------



## allure244

1) Rose gold reissue mini
2 ) J12 electro watch 38mm - love the rainbow  details

I thought I missed out on the mini and I really didn’t want to pay high reseller prices. A big thank you to @dearestxdee for posting in the Chanel boutique/store stock thread about this bag and introducing me to her sales associate.


----------



## flyingfree27

am1ly said:


> I got my Vintage mini first and decided to grab the 2.55 extra mini belt bag which is also in my wishlist for a long time. I’m not sure if this is part of a classic line or seasonal. Maybe someone here can help me clarify this though.
> 
> PS. BTW funny thing happened while I was trying the 2.55 bag. Some clients wanted to get my Vintage mini as they thought this is the bag on sale in the boutique
> 
> View attachment 5175028


Goes to show that your vintage mini is in great condition and it really is!! Congrats on your finds!


allure244 said:


> 1) Rose gold reissue mini
> 2 ) J12 electro watch 38mm - love the rainbow  details
> 
> I thought I missed out on the mini and I really didn’t want to pay high reseller prices. A big thank you to @dearestxdee for posting in the Chanel boutique/store stock thread about this bag and introducing me to her sales associate.
> 
> View attachment 5175395
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175404


Stunning J12 38mm! I believe it’s one of the few automatic watches that Chanel has. Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## krystleeee

long time lurker! first time poster here! but couldn't hold back from sharing this preloved new to me supermodel XL weekender bag. been searching for her for years!


----------



## star_dust

My new Coco Crush in yellow gold stacked


----------



## slyeee

I haven't shopped at Chanel in years, I met a wonderful SA who got me back into shopping at C again.
Not pictured, pair of Pantos sunglasses.

WOC so black;
loafers (more comfortable than Gucci)
contemplating: loafers
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

I’m obsessed with this 21A white


----------



## Gabel

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I’m obsessed with this 21A white
> 
> View attachment 5176426


Do you have a picture taken in bright daylight?


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Gabel said:


> Do you have a picture taken in bright daylight?


It’s dark now but I can take one tomorrow.


----------



## twinkleAA

Tiny purchase so far since I've ticked all bags in my wishlist. Took awhile before my SA was able to get me a non-black caviar cardholder.


----------



## belebalahung

mariatd said:


> Dark grey Maxi from 21B.  Could not resist.  I only unpacked to inspect, but then it went back into the box as it is for my birthday
> Also included comparison pictures with my single flap maxi from the 90s.


seem better proportion with the old version, i wish they had kept that


----------



## littlesweetie

truelvoe said:


> Here are my August goodies


May I ask where u bought the belt? It’s so pretty!


----------



## truelvoe

littlesweetie said:


> May I ask where u bought the belt? It’s so pretty!


Sure  it was bought at a Chanel boutique in Germany, they still have some.


----------



## megan_jock

Oooh these two slides!


----------



## XCCX

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I’m obsessed with this 21A white
> 
> View attachment 5176426


The 21A is really beautiful, a very warm/ivory white. Congratulations!


----------



## lallybelle

Just arrived - my new to me pristine 17C  Black Caviar Square Mini w Lghw and edge stitching. A dream.


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Gabel said:


> Do you have a picture taken in bright daylight?


It’s not super bright out but here’s a daylight pic:


----------



## XCCX

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> It’s not super bright out but here’s a daylight pic:
> View attachment 5176955


Are you sure it’s 21A not B? Just curious.. beautiful either way!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

XCCX said:


> Are you sure it’s 21A not B? Just curious.. beautiful either way!


I’m looking at your comparison thread and now I can’t tell 

This was the screenshot my husband sent to the CA (does the A in the style mean 21A?) My only other Chanel is a seasonal piece so I’m not very knowledgeable on colors.


----------



## Gabel

XCCX said:


> Are you sure it’s 21A not B? Just curious.. beautiful either way!


I’d agree. Looks like mine. That’s why I asked. Cause I couldn’t find 21A anywhere.


----------



## Gabel

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I’m looking at your comparison thread and now I can’t tell
> 
> This was the screenshot my husband sent to the CA (does the A in the style mean 21A?) My only other Chanel is a seasonal piece so I’m not very knowledgeable on colors.
> View attachment 5176997


That looks like 21B. Do you still have the tag? It has the season on it.


----------



## XCCX

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I’m looking at your comparison thread and now I can’t tell
> 
> This was the screenshot my husband sent to the CA (does the A in the style mean 21A?) My only other Chanel is a seasonal piece so I’m not very knowledgeable on colors.
> View attachment 5176997


All seasons have the same code on the website. Only the tag specifies the season. The A is part of the model number not season here. Yours is definitely 21B, it’s more white.. plus 21A is very difficult to find now it was released in June


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

XCCX said:


> All seasons have the same code on the website. Only the tag specifies the season. The A is part of the model number not season here. Yours is definitely 21B, it’s more white.. plus 21A is very difficult to find now it was released in June


You guys are amazing   thank you for telling me! I love it though - a couple of  years ago I’d bought a stark white jumbo from Fashionphile and it was so beautiful but it was so blindingly white, I ended up returning it out of fear I’d destroy it. I do think these whites with undertones make them much friendlier!


----------



## XCCX

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> You guys are amazing   thank you for telling me! I love it though - a couple of  years ago I’d bought a stark white jumbo from Fashionphile and it was so beautiful but it was so blindingly white, I ended up returning it out of fear I’d destroy it. I do think these whites with undertones make them much friendlier!


Yes! It’s definitely not a stark white! I love both seasons. Glad you love it


----------



## Katostar

My 21B bandeau just came to go with my 21A burgundy top handle mini. I didnt realize how hard it was to get a twilly nowadays


----------



## Litsa

Bridgidu said:


> Adding another 21B grey to my collection, love the two tone lock ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161076


This is gorgeous! Is it a mini? I’ve never seen this style or color before.


----------



## Litsa

Just got this cutie from 21A.


----------



## flyingfree27

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> It’s not super bright out but here’s a daylight pic:
> View attachment 5176955


Looks like mine from 21B too! I need to find time to take a family picture of my three 21B medium classic flaps - the light purple just arrived 2 days ago, but I’ve been so crazily busy. Hope to update before September comes!


----------



## raradarling

Gabel said:


> Couldn’t resist  - small 21b burgundy


That colour!


----------



## raradarling

I got the 21b Dark Grey Small cf this week. She’s a beauty!


----------



## Deleted member 681277

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I’m looking at your comparison thread and now I can’t tell
> 
> This was the screenshot my husband sent to the CA (does the A in the style mean 21A?) My only other Chanel is a seasonal piece so I’m not very knowledgeable on colors.
> View attachment 5176997


While I don't know if it's 21A, I have the 21B white classic small. The tag has the code which is A01113 Y33352 10601. The last 5 numbers is the color code.


----------



## Litsa

raradarling said:


> I got the 21b Dark Grey Small cf this week. She’s a beauty!


this color is so pretty!!


----------



## raradarling

Litsa said:


> this color is so pretty!!


Thank you!!


----------



## wimp

krystleeee said:


> long time lurker! first time poster here! but couldn't hold back from sharing this preloved new to me supermodel XL weekender bag. been searching for her for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175574


I've never seen this before, it's gorgeous!


----------



## NeLVoe

Got myself a little treat at Rue Cambon 31 when my sister and I visited Paris the last weekend.  The best thing was that we were allowed to step on and take a photo on the famous stairs which lead to the apartment where Coco Chanel used to live in.


----------



## NY-LON

These 21B boots spoke to me whilst I was shopping today at Bergdorf's!


----------



## cha-nel

My chocolate brown mini rectangle arrived just in time for fall


----------



## sweetpea_2009

cha-nel said:


> My chocolate brown mini rectangle arrived just in time for fall


Congrats on this beauty!  I was pleasantly surprised at how much I reach for my chocolate mini.  You will love her!


----------



## cha-nel

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Congrats on this beauty!  I was pleasantly surprised at how much I reach for my chocolate mini.  You will love her!



Thank you  I fell in love with the color when I saw the small classic size in store and didn’t know if it would come in a mini or not. So happy it actually came in a mini! My wardrobe is pretty neutral so this will fit right in haha. Congrats on yours as well!


----------



## la2406

NY-LON said:


> These 21B boots spoke to me whilst I was shopping today at Bergdorf's!


Stunning boots  may I ask how they fit? Are they true to size?


----------



## WenD08

My end of summer treat, a new to me Chanel bag.  It’s from 2006 and in really nice condition.  My Chanel organizer wallet fits perfectly inside plus each has silver hardware so it’s a match.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Sorry wrong month.


----------



## zergling

Got the grey pearl crush square mini and it's sooooo adorable!!!  it's the first grey colored chanel that I own and absolutely love it!


----------



## NY-LON

la2406 said:


> Stunning boots  may I ask how they fit? Are they true to size?



They are true to size. I'm a 40 in Chanel boots and these fit perfectly. It was immediate love when I saw them. Saks did not have a 40 but much to my relief, Bergdorf's did. I cannot wait for the weather to cool down so I can start rocking them. I LOVE Chanel boots


----------



## fschan

kadya said:


> I took a trip to Chicago for a long weekend and decided to stop by Chanel, as I’ve been on the hunt for the flap card holder in black caviar but couldn’t locate one locally. Didn’t find that, but found the zip coin purse in black caviar instead (which I also couldn’t find locally). The back pocket is my favorite part - I couldn’t pull the trigger on this before, but now with the back pocket it’s a no-brainer for me.
> 
> View attachment 5157883
> 
> View attachment 5157884


Do you have contact info for the SA you worked with there?


----------



## fschan

zergling said:


> Got the grey pearl crush square mini and it's sooooo adorable!!!  it's the first grey colored chanel that I own and absolutely love it!
> 
> View attachment 5187059


Oooh, where did you find?  I've been looking for it in grey!!


----------



## lil_twin_stars

LVjf5 said:


> Pulled the trigger on this gold beauty. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164433



hi hi.. I also just got this Gold mini square from a reseller.. but I find the chains sound a bit “clangy” and hollow as compared with my other Chanel bags where the chains sound quieter.

Can check with u also face the same problem?


----------

